# Which Logo



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I recently decided to do some work and create a new logo for my business. I am torn between these two. I want to start making decals for the fridge and beer coozies for my customers but before I squeeze the trigger and order a bunch I need some input. 

Thank You,
Shaun


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

first one with darker back round is my choice


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I vote the darker one


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

All 4 look good
What you place them on would also matter
Dark background white sticker and vis versa
I don't like the barbed wire but to each their own


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Need bigger print, besides rack catching your eye its hard to read at a glance and you want the printing to be etched in a persons mind so they remember you. Both colors nice.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I like the white background better, I think that it makes the rack really grab my attention more. I usually hate anything white though and prefer black generally.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Both logos will be round. What's funny is that is an actual deer we done last year and we modified the photo.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Dark one has my vote, good job on those!!


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

I vote the first one with a darker background. Cool design.


----------



## milkdud (Apr 26, 2015)

First one


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

First one

Kip


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I also go with the first dark one. The dark background makes everything else pop out at you more. The white skull gets a little lost on the white background.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

I prefer the white background. I think the dark areas of the rack blend in to the dark background too much. Plus, I'm not a fan of white lettering. Both look good though.


----------



## bigtracker (Apr 6, 2010)

First one. Nicely done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I like the last one as I think it will really pop on stickers, t-shirts etc!! I did a logo and had to tweak it a bunch to get it to look right especially on shirts and hats and such!! Sweet design!


----------

